# Awesome!



## nam.c

Como se dice en español 'AWESOME!!' como una exclamacion?
Que dicen los jovenes?

gracias.


----------



## Oven

We chileans say:
Bakan!
Genial !
La raja !
Buena !
Among others ! hahaha


----------



## fenixpollo

Hay muchos hilos anteriores que puedes consultar, como este hilo que se trata de "cool" y "padre":

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=22721

Saludos.


----------



## swift_precision

puede decir chévere viejo!


----------



## nam.c

thanks everyone!


----------



## Greg_W

Creo que la traducción más cerca a la idea de "Awesome" es Asombroso. . . . Como en la expresión: "Our God is an Awesome God" . . . "Nuestro Dios Asombroso Es."


----------



## loreto_xtreme

Oven said:
			
		

> We chileans say:
> Bakan!
> Genial !
> La raja !
> Buena !
> Among others ! hahaha


 I'm Chilean too and I agree with him too, en otras partes es chévere o chido, ahí te ves.


----------



## fenixpollo

Greg_W said:
			
		

> Creo que la traducción más cerca a la idea de "Awesome" es Asombroso...Como en la expresión "Our God is an Awesome God"


 Not as an exclamation, Greg, which was the original question. While _awesome_ is also used as an ordinary adjective, it translates differently when used as an exclamation. So in this case, God has nothing to do with it.


----------



## kooky

how about ¡impresionante!

Saludos


----------



## kooky

Perhaps young people would say "¡alucinante / flipante!"


----------



## flightgoddess

In Mexico, you would say "que padre" or " que chido"
In Costa Rica, you would say " chevere"
In Argentina, you would say "que bárbaro"

I'm sure there are many more too.


----------



## bcaitano

In Uruguay we say: "Demás!", "Está demás!", "Alucinante", "Impresionante", "Increíble", "Está bárbaro"


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico los jovenes dicen: "chilin" / "Tripioso" / "mostro"


----------



## willwood

Un espanol hace muchos anos me enseno "dabute" como "awesome." 
Conozco a una venezolana quien (que) dice "lo maximo."


----------



## pheeps

Puede ser:
¡Qué bueno!
¡Qué guapo!


----------



## JB

Un mejicano que conocía, hace 20 años cuando vivía yo en Baja Calif., solía decir "pipirináis", pero no sé de dónde viene esta expresión, no si todavia se usa.  A mí, me suena feo.


----------



## FLACO_74

Hi
In Costa Rica we say "Que Tuanis" or just "Tuanis" not "Chevere" thats in Venezuela.
Saludos


----------



## mateorillas

Greg_W said:


> Creo que la traducción más cerca a la idea de "Awesome" es Asombroso. . . . Como en la expresión: "Our God is an Awesome God" . . . "Nuestro Dios Asombroso Es."



usalmente, en los estados unidos por lo menos, no es así. sí es una traducción, pero la más exacta en el contexto de "Awesome!" no es asombrosa.


----------



## dm1022

aqui en colombia hay muchas maneras de decirlo, yo soy de la costa y aqui las expresiones que mas se asemejan a "awesome!" son además de "que chévere"
"que bacano"
"hey, súper bien"
y hay otras maneras que suenan un poco mas vulgares...
En realidad eso depende del pais y de las zonas para ser mas especificos.


----------



## micafe

Uffff... y después decimos que hablamos el mismo idioma!!!!!

'Awesome' no es argot como la mayoría de las expresiones que se han dicho aquí. Entonces no sé si se pueda hacer la comparación. El sentido real es 'asombroso'. Claro que los chicos dicen cada palabra..... 

My two cents.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Tremendo!
Increíble!
Alucinante!


----------



## gatogab

awesome!! = el descueve!!...(Chile)
gatogab


----------



## Manda

algo así como _magnífico, impresionante, alucinante_? 
_Awesome_ es usada solo en USA o en demás paises ingleses también? Es que mi maestra británica odia esa palabra UU


----------



## danielfranco

jbruceismay said:


> Un mejicano que conocía, hace 20 años cuando vivía yo en Baja Calif., solía decir "pipirináis", pero no sé de dónde viene esta expresión, no si todavia se usa.  A mí, me suena feo.



"Pípiris náis" creo que se refiere más que nada a cuando una persona se viste y arregla con mucho esmero y se ve muy _*"nice"*_.
Pero que conste que es mi uso de este modismo como lo aprendí en la Ciudad de México. A lo mejor en Baja California tienen otras ideas mejores.

Y con lo que respecta a "Awesome, dude!", en la Ciudad de México a veces decíamos que: "¡Está de pelos, carnal!"
Pero es que éramos unos pelados (groseros, vulgares).


Bueno, a mí todavía no se me quita...


----------



## gatogab

WordReference trae la pronunciacion hablada USA y UK de "awesome"
gatogab


----------



## met_fuk

los jóvenes españoles dirían "de puta madre!" "cojonudo!", al menos eso es lo que digo yo


----------



## rosaflor

Debuten,. dabuti, etc... está un poco desfasado. Es muy ochentero.




willwood said:


> Un espanol hace muchos anos me enseno "dabute" como "awesome."
> Conozco a una venezolana quien (que) dice "lo maximo."


----------



## paldesembarco_noesmardia

Esa es una expresión que puede variar mucho dependiendo no sólo del país sino incluso de la región en cuestión, aquí en Cádiz en el sur de España tenemos varias traduciones posibles en argot: "Del carajo", " De puta madre" "flipante".
Traduciones más correctas(vamos lo que yo pondría en un examen de español y que figuran en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua española) : "*Impresionante, alucinante,increíble,fantástico, asombroso ,deslumbrante o genial"* dependiendo del contexto se puede usar una y otra aunque ya esos matices son mucho ya de cada uno y de cosas muy concretas que son difíciles de explicar y que sólo la práctica te enseña.
De todas formas en general si te sirve de ejemplo no se si sabes que en el youtube puedes votar por los videos que están colgados. La máxima puntuación en la versión inglesa son 5 estrellas(awesome) y en la versión española lo han traducido como Impresionante.
Aunque si veo un video de un surfero cogiendo una ola de 35 metros yo diría efectivamente impresionante, increíble o alucinante cualquiera estaría bien pero por ejemplo no diría genial.
Si es algo menos espectacular no diría Impresionante sino Genial, no sé por ejemplo, un video de una canción que te gusta.


----------



## Dark Fairy

En Argentina, los adolescentes diriamos
¡Buenisimo!


----------



## lopezsalm

Qué gracioso me parece esta discusión...aprendí el español en Puerto Rico y en el barrio de Humacao se dice "Que bufeao". Otra dicha más para esta colcección de regionalismos.


----------



## jalmia

flightgoddess said:


> In Mexico, you would say "que padre" or " que chido"
> In Costa Rica, you would say " chevere"
> In Argentina, you would say "que bárbaro"
> 
> I'm sure there are many more too.



Otras posibilidades en Argentina: que copado o que bakan


----------



## ivb8921

willwood said:


> Un espanol hace muchos anos me enseno "dabute" como "awesome."
> Conozco a una venezolana quien (que) dice "lo maximo."



Willwood,

Es "dabuten" o "dabuti"

Esta (con la corrección) es una expresión española, un poco vulgar eso sí, que se utilizaba con cierta frecuencia antes pero mucho menos ahora.


----------



## XEREXUMANUX

JB said:


> Un mejicano que conocía, hace 20 años cuando vivía yo en Baja Calif., solía decir "pipirináis", pero no sé de dónde viene esta expresión, no si todavia se usa.  A mí, me suena feo.



Saludos,

Esa palabra se origino en Mexicali BC. "Pipiris" se les decía a los piojos para que no se escuchara tan feo. Y se le agrego con el tiempo "náis" de la palabra Inglesa "nice" por ser fronterizos. Para decirte piojoso te decían que traías "pipirisnais". Pero la palabra evoluciono como "chilo," "de aquellas," "tripiado" y otras que ya no recuerdo. Ya no se usan estas expresiones pero se usaron en los 60's y70's. Ahora se usa en Estados Unidos "sick"  para decir "awesome."

-davino


----------

